# Redfish Crack Fly



## Fish Eye (Aug 19, 2013)

Can you buy Redfish Crack Flies at FTU? Does anyone tie their own and willing to sell some?


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

Check out Robbin Murphy on Facebook at Texas Fly Company. He lives in Pearland and ties some of the best flies I've seen in a while.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

So your looking for a crack dealer huh? LOL. most people tie there own. there easy to tie. Scott Null even has a video on you tube how to the crack fly. good luck


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I can send you a few if you want, no charge. Just let me know where to mail them and if you like them unweighted, with led eyes, with bead chain eyes, etc. As others have said though, they're really easy to tie. Here's the video someone else mentioned.


----------

